# bass on ice



## conek7512 (Oct 14, 2007)

do bass lose any weight after being on ice all day


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Not sure about weight but a fish will loose an inch or two on ice. I imagine the weight would change also.


----------

